# Another baby boy - mostly black this time and 100% adorable.



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

We have a 100% myotonic fainting goat herd and this is a TOTAL surprise to us. We bought the mom not knowing she was pregnant and look at the doll that popped out! His mom is named Cranky


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

What a nice surprise


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh my lanta! What a cutie!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh....He's ADORABLE!!!!!! I love his markings!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

What a doll! Did anyone notice that the marking on his right side resembles the state of Texas? Look at the "negative space" -- the black part underneath the white "line". Looks like Cranky has "lone star" roots! LOL


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Cute as a button!


----------



## Tallistrailblzr (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone!! He is a sweetie too


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's so cute!! Congrats


----------

